# unsecured wireless network



## booyah188 (May 24, 2006)

how do i password my wireless network? it seems to be "unsecured".

using windows xp.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please post make and model of your router.


----------



## booyah188 (May 24, 2006)

D-Link WBR-1310


----------



## booyah188 (May 24, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

>>>Download Manual Here<<< and it should tell you in there, can't say more as there are different revisions depending on what you have, that page will show you what to look for, but with my Netgear router I have to launch my browser then type in the routers address to access it's controls, hopefully it will be the same with your model, but the manual should tell you what to do.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Your model supports both WEP and WPA. When you set up your wireless security, I highly recommend you use WPA. WEP is an outdated security model that is very easy to break into - WPA is not.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WPA presumes that all your wireless devices also support WPA. If that's true, then WPA is indeed the way to go.


----------

